# 18 mg clearance sale, R100 a 30ml bottle.



## BigGuy (7/3/15)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/sir-vape


----------



## BigGuy (7/3/15)

Its flying out the door folks limited numbers of bottles left.


----------



## BigGuy (7/3/15)

Wow i never realized there were so many 18mg users. Only 5 of each flavor let folks.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/sir-vape


----------

